
MIT creates blackest black that is darker than Vantablack - rishabhd
https://blog.adafruit.com/2019/09/30/mit-creates-blackest-black-that-is-darker-than-vantablack/
======
pwinnski
Why link to the adafruit blog instead of the source?
[https://www.dezeen.com/2019/09/24/blackest-black-mit-
materia...](https://www.dezeen.com/2019/09/24/blackest-black-mit-material-
news-vantablack/)

------
throwaway66920
Would this thing look different in person? Can the blackness of it be conveyed
by my phone’s digital screen? If so, can we make an even blacker digital
black?

~~~
cronix
Here's a BMW in vantablack:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCI2KYhC8vk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCI2KYhC8vk)

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I really wanted to see that on the road - it's one thing to see it on the set,
but I imagine it's even more surreal when it's interacting with a bunch of
different light-sources.

------
rinchik
This is already old. Numerous discussions about this including more detailed
articles, including licensing issue etc etc. Flagging, sorry

------
ada1981
What is the blackest commercially available paint? Curious how far that
differs. Also when we can get this stuff in stores as paint.

~~~
chewmieser
Vantablack has an exclusivity agreement with artist Anish Kapoor. It also
isn't safe to handle, given that the paint is composed of carbon nanotubes.

Another artist thought the exclusivity agreement was shit and created Black
3.0, which is commercially available to everyone but Anish Kapoor. Black 3.0
isn't as black as Vantablack, but the artist claims it appears similarly when
viewed by a human eye.

------
lilyball
This is effectively just blogspam.

------
panzagl
None more black

~~~
mrspeaker
I know that comment is off-topic (made me laugh though) - but I just realized
that that scene is (might be?) the origin of "black mirror"!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSkGtW-
fQ3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSkGtW-fQ3s)

~~~
k1t
If you mean the TV series, it's:

The 'black mirror' of the title is the one you'll find on every wall, on every
desk, in the palm of every hand: the cold, shiny screen of a TV, a monitor, a
smartphone.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/dec/01/charlie-b...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/dec/01/charlie-
brooker-dark-side-gadget-addiction-black-mirror)

